# Live for Today or Tommorow? - Dilema



## teemyob

Decesion time! 

We have been for some time considering upgrading our motorhome to a new or newish RV. (Today) 

However, a property has come up for sale that we might like to buy as a buy-to-let. A long term investent. (Tommorow). 

Either would require cash deposits and borrowing. 

So I am putting it to a vote and comments are welcome.


----------



## colonel

teemyob,

Buy the RV man. Who knows if there IS a tomorrow. Enjoy what you have while you can. As people pointed out to me there are no pockets in a shroud.

As for property what's the point of investing? History has shown that unless you're very lucky the return on the investment is risky. A property is to live in, not an investment. If you take that view then you won't lose. Just have the one house and leave it to your kids if you wish.

It is cheap to borrow at the moment but that will change soon as inflation kicks in.

If you're anywhere near retirement then go for it while you can still enjoy.

Whatever you do good luck. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kaybee327

definitely live for today cos if we like it we can do it again tomorrow

If we dont like it then we have tried

Keith


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Oh grab the RV and get out there and enjoy it  !


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Follow your heart not your head.

Johnny F


----------



## locovan

*Either would require cash deposits and borrowing*

Its this part that worried me.
Isnt that why we are in the mess we are today because people borrow to buy things and what happens if you loose your job and cant repay.

Oh to heck with it!! im not preaching!!! buy your RV and enjoy life. 8O 
What will be will be. :lol: 
mavis


----------



## ActiveCampers

Everyone is different.

Live the day - yes - but always plan and keep tomorrow in mind. Whilst tomorrow may not be likely if you are ancient (!) for youngies it is still a big issue as we hope to be around longer.

So for us, we're taking a lot of time out and its a future risk, but we hope to have made enough plans so we're not in too much pain later on.

Good luck - you only live once so enjoy it and do your dream - but don't do it in such a way you'll kill yourself tomorrow.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Rapide561

*Today or tomo*

Hi

I this week started a new job and my "freedom" has gone - I am on the classic Dolly Parton routine. Looking back, this was not the best thing to have done, and it also means that Jenny and I are parted. I was "thinking of tomorrow" when I took this job.

I have considered property but to live in and I feel trapped and closed in -again this was planning for tomorrow.

My nanna always said "tomorrow might not come..."

One thing though - could the value of the property fall and cost you more in losses than rental income? On the other hand, a rise in the price of the property could well mean you could buy the RV with the profit.

I feel I have planned too much and am not as content as I was this time last week, and nor is Jenny.

Russell


----------



## CaGreg

My advice for you is to live for today!!

For me (pour moi ... more french practise) I am living for tomorrow!!! Oh Yes Indeedy.
Tomorrow there is a cabin on an Irish FerryVerrry Large Boat with our name on it, so I am living on tentherhooks for demain!

Only one more sleep!

Tomorrow, tomorrow 
I love you tomorrow
You're only a Day Away!!

Ca

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :blob:


----------



## DABurleigh

teemyob,

Can't help, I'm afraid, as for years I've preached that balancing living for today versus thinking about tomorrow is about the only difficult decision we have to make, yet it is a personal one. 

All decisions have consequences. You simply have to play them all though, folding in the risks, and then choose which one will make you happiest OVERALL now (or perhaps least regretful) bearing fully in mind the consequences of tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

RV will depreciate as you are paying for it
Property in the long term will apreciate and rent will pay for it.

From experiance

Dave P


----------



## 116388

teemyob,

Is there life after death? I mean, heaven and hell? If so then I beleive we are actually living the hell part now so try and make the best of hell while you can. I am.

The buy-to-let is hellish and such a bad idea, you get a tenant who trashes your home.... how do you feel about that? And paying for the privilege too?

You plan for tomorrow, fine, just make sure a heavy duty chain and padlock are part of your plans or someone or any number of passers buy will fancy a piece of your dream too and may live it for you while you suffer. Happens every day in every street in every town.

Now I've given you a harsh reality check.... the good bit!

Buy the RV and let no one talk you out of it. It may turn out to be the best thing you ever did before like all uf us poor souls you wither away and die unnoticed. 

Just a thought, buying the RV is not a rash or irresponsible decision. It's just a decision you like and it makes you feel guilty. When was the last time any of us did something for ourselves, enjoyed good sex, spent £100 on ourselves instead of paying the phone bill?

Please..... buy the RV.


----------



## 116388

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> RV will depreciate as you are paying for it
> Property in the long term will apreciate and rent will pay for it.


..... then you get old and wrinkly, then you become ill, then no one gives a damn about you, then you die and leave your final pennies to the kids to blow on smack.


----------



## brillopad

just one thought, this is not a warm up for the next time, i bet the house won't make you smile like the rv will, when sitting in it feeling all smug, wishing the fuel gauge didn't move so fast.dennis


----------



## Pollydoodle

Have you seen how many unlet properties are out there at the moment?
Could you afford to pay a mortgage until you have a tennent? -it could be somewhile and then income not as much as expected, not to mention the cost of any repairs.

It is your choice. follow your intuition


----------



## Tucano

teemyob,
Kay and I had a plan, I was going to retire early, next year, and we were going to buy a motorhome and drive away.
Kay became horribly ill and died last year.
Now what, I sold the van because of the memories and the Fiat problems.
Back at work waiting for what, need the company to keep me sane but now very well aware that plans don't always work out.
My advice, buy the RV and go for it, now do me a favour and convince me that I SHOULD DO THE SAME ~~~~
Best wishes for your future,
Norman


----------



## patman

How old are you?

Patman


----------



## Tucano

patman,
Who, teemyob or me, myself, 8O 
Norman


----------



## teemyob

*Age*

Hello,

I am 44 Just at weekend, Mrs teemyob is 44 too (nealry).

Norman, so sorry to hear of your loss.

Trev


----------



## Spacerunner

Well I hate to say this Teemyyob but you are much to young to think of motoring off into the sunset.

You've got at least another 20 years of work left in you.

By all means have a practise run now, but leave the big descisions of how to spend the rest of your life until you've lived the bit in between!.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Only 44 at 48 after a heart attack scarei purchased 6 properties at £56k for my pension and the kids inheritance.
Lost son 5 years ago thro drunk and druggy driver.
Sold one property 3 years ago for £50 k to enable daughter to put good deposit in house.
Now have 5 propertis value £375 giving a rent of £400 per week.
have merc slk autotrail cheyenne and suzuki gsxf wifey has clio
toys do not recompence for loss .
Business that i have worked at for 23 years is going down the pan due to recesssion.

At your age think of the future property has increased in value by 9% pa since the war.
If yoy have a mh that is in good nick why change it

Dave p


think hard and long my friend you should have at least another 40 years.


----------



## bigfoot

Carpe diem. Live for the day,I had a stroke in January and thankfully I am almost fully recovered. One thing I have come out of it is never put off tomorrow what you can do today, the wise lived yesterday.


----------



## artona

Some interesting responses. I wonder how different this thread would have been a year ago prior to the credit crunch..........

Personally I think live for the day you know you have in front of you rather than ones you might have in twenty years time. 

In our forties we can still do things we might not be able to do in twenty years time due to physical restraints.

The over riding thought though is that currently there is no certainty a house will be a good investment so unless you have money to lose rather than money to invest they are probably not the way to go

stew


----------



## teemyob

*Replies*

Thanks for the replies and votes.

Sorry to hear of your loss Dave P, sincerely.

One of the reasons we were originaly going to do the Property Buy-To-Let was for one of our Daughters who wanted a place of her own and independence. The idea was her and her Boyfriend were going to let it back at Daddys Special rates until they could maybe afford to buy for a fair market value. However, that long term relationship has fallen by the wayside, maybe due to someones lack of commitment. Maybe we need to let our kids grow more on their own. My thoughts were simply why pay rent to someone else, at the time.

I do own a 50% share with one of our other Daughters properties and that has been a pain to let. However, that is a very different property in a different area.

I know I will get biased opinions posting on this forum. However, I felt due to the age and wealth of experience on here it was the best place.

So.......


----------



## tramp

hia teemyob,
we are similar age to you and sold everything 5 years ago and took to the road  life changing experience would do it all again tommorrow if had to.
The money are old property was worth when we sold it then is the same today, so think of all that fun you missed out on bottling it  to be back were you were 5 years ago and in the same position.

This credit crunch has made a lot of peole think about were they are going as Dave said balance is the best bet have a good time but save a little got the rainny days [like now] . people in my opinion think to much they should just get up int the morning open the curtains and take each day as it comes as the banks cant chase you for money when your dead :wink:

They and the government spend your money as they fell fit and dont give a *** about you try being down on your luck and homeless to find a true life balance, I say better to be on the open road than in a depresing home , but thats my view

tramp


----------



## karenmac

In 1999 I totalled up what we were about to spend on holidays - we could have paid off the mortgage - we went EVEYWHERE that year - Panama, Colombia, Middle East, all over Europe. We LIVED the high life. By Nov 2000 I was a widow my husband had died of cancer in just 6 months of diagnosis. The mortgage got paid off then after all. My point is LIVE FOR TODAY!

3 years later I upped and moved to Spain gave up my job, friends etc(living for today again) and 2 years after that met my amazing husband William.

We start our serious MH travelling this October with Morocco and then.... wherever it takes us.

It's no dress rehersal!


----------



## Hampshireman

It's got to be today!

We weren't going skiing this year on the basis of pulling our small blunt horns in.

Then within two weeks we had the funerals of a 45yr old and a 38yr old good friends from cervical cancer.

We thought b*g*e* it, lets enjoy our life, it's only money. Got back from the piste on Sunday and glad we went and toasted absent friends on the mountain tops.


----------



## teemyob

*The I's Have it*

Hello,

Well thanks for all your replies.

We did initially go for the House, but as we were gazumped, we ended up with a new Motorhome. Not an American RV but a 23 month Old European Frankia.

I guess the Gazumping did us a Favour realy!

Trev


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Trev

Sometimes these things have a way of panning out for the best. We've no regrets about any of the decisions we've made over the years. Some of them were for "today", and some were for "tomorrow", but now we're definitely in the "live for today" camp. We retired early, and are living off one occupational pension. Both of us staying at work, especially with stressful jobs, would have netted us far more in the bank, but we're of the age when people we know are getting struck down with illness (and worse), so we're enjoying our lives now, whilst we're still able to.

Gerald


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Trev, Definately TODAY.. who knows if we have a tomorrow this isn't a practice run, my hubby had 3 strokes at 57, which made us realise you have to enjoy life while you have it. He has recovered enough for us to enjoy our M/H so we are doing our best  No pockets in shrouds and no shops in heaven :!: :!:


----------



## catzontour

Hi Trev

Only just found this thread. Here is my input for what it is worth. 

Sometimes it is hard to make a decision about today/tomorrow, worrying whether what you do today will make life worse for tomorrow. As it happens it would seem that the arrival of your new Frankia was just meant to be! 

In my limited experience (we gave up secure jobs in our 40s and sold our family home to finance our dream of travelling full time in a motorhome, living off the interest of our capital) I would say go for it. We had three fantastic years but life for us has changed since we first set off, the credit crunch has meant that our income from the interest has evaporated and we have also now got three little grandchildren. So we have come back, sold our pride and joy motorhome, live in a tiny house (but it seems very spacious after three years in a motorhome!), have been lucky enough to find jobs, are spending time with the family and have bought a smaller, older motorhome for weekends away. 

Would I change anything if I could start again - absolutely not. In my opinion the places we've been, the things we've done, the people we've met, all these wonderful experiences are what life is all about and I am very grateful for the fact we've been able to do this whilst relatively young and healthy.

Enjoy living for today, enjoy the Frankia  

Catz


----------

